# A good haul!



## Catcat16 (Apr 1, 2020)

I found some cool bottles yesterday and wanted to share/ see if anyone recognized any of the obvious mystery bottles. I even found a old (probably not super old) Yingling bottle. I had no idea that company was old like that. My favorites have to be of course my mini bottles as well as the crazy cool hutch bottle I’ve never seen before in near mint condition. I also love the weird aqua with the strange symbol on it.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Apr 1, 2020)

Fantastic! That is awesome. Love the mug base hutch , what are the letters on the hutch? Getting some digging time starting Thursday at midnight and supposed to be for 30 days in our state.


----------



## treasurekidd (Apr 1, 2020)

Nice haul indeed! That Everett & Barron is a shoe dressing bottle. 









						Everett & Barron Co., Shoe Polish, Providence, R.I.
					

Everett and Barron was founded in 1895 by Samuel A Everett. The company’s activities centered around shoe polish and dressings. The Who’s Who in New England, published in 1916, maintain…



					baybottles.com


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 1, 2020)

Real good cat.


----------



## Catcat16 (Apr 1, 2020)

Sarasota941 said:


> Fantastic! That is awesome. Love the mug base hutch , what are the letters on the hutch? Getting some digging time starting Thursday at midnight and supposed to be for 30 days in our state.


Ohhhh so that’s what it’s called. I was calling it an octagon base for lack of knowing what it was haha! I’ve NEVER seen one before!  
So the front has a really gorgeous “P E” in a neat font. The bottom of the bottle says the same. The back of the bottle is embossed “ Pebner bottler Wil, Del”  it’s really nice looking. I’ve got maybe 6 or so of the hutch bottles but this is the only one that looks like this and it’s aqua. In great condition with the metal thingy in tact. Can’t find anything online about it saddly tho :/


----------



## Catcat16 (Apr 1, 2020)

treasurekidd said:


> Nice haul indeed! That Everett & Barron is a shoe dressing bottle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh nice! Thanks for the info. So this is the only bottle I’ve found that I’m not sure if it’s a screw or cork top lol. It doesn’t have the usual screw that circles up the base that im used to. What’s your thoughts?


----------



## Catcat16 (Apr 1, 2020)

Sarasota941 said:


> Fantastic! That is awesome. Love the mug base hutch , what are the letters on the hutch? Getting some digging time starting Thursday at midnight and supposed to be for 30 days in our state.







ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Real good cat.


Thanks Robby? Bobby? Haha


----------



## J.R. Collector (Apr 1, 2020)

Hutchbook list this aqua hutch as scarce.


----------



## Warf rat (Apr 1, 2020)

Way cool bottles, love the hutch!! You got a dandy spot.


----------



## martyfoley (Apr 1, 2020)

Your a happy cat ^^ in that dump!!


----------



## Roaddie (Apr 8, 2020)

Catca16. Are you new to digging or new to posting. If you  are new to digging, you are coming up with some awesome finds. The 'Wil Del' I believe stands for Wilmington, Delaware. Keep up the good work-I love your posts-although I am a little jealous.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 8, 2020)

Catcat16 said:


> Ohhhh so that’s what it’s called. I was calling it an octagon base for lack of knowing what it was haha! I’ve NEVER seen one before!
> So the front has a really gorgeous “P E” in a neat font. The bottom of the bottle says the same. The back of the bottle is embossed “ Pebner bottler Wil, Del”  it’s really nice looking. I’ve got maybe 6 or so of the hutch bottles but this is the only one that looks like this and it’s aqua. In great condition with the metal thingy in tact. Can’t find anything online about it saddly tho :/





Catcat16 said:


> Ohhhh so that’s what it’s called. I was calling it an octagon base for lack of knowing what it was haha! I’ve NEVER seen one before!
> So the front has a really gorgeous “P E” in a neat font. The bottom of the bottle says the same. The back of the bottle is embossed “ Pebner bottler Wil, Del”  it’s really nice looking. I’ve got maybe 6 or so of the hutch bottles but this is the only one that looks like this and it’s aqua. In great condition with the metal thingy in tact. Can’t find anything online about it saddly tho :/


,the metal thingy is a hutchinson stopper patented in 1879 by Charles G. Hutchinson. His invention consisted of a wire spring attached to a rubber seal. It replaced cork stoppers and was in use until 1912. A little history Catcat16!


----------



## Catcat16 (Oct 7, 2020)

Roaddie said:


> Catca16. Are you new to digging or new to posting. If you  are new to digging, you are coming up with some awesome finds. The 'Wil Del' I believe stands for Wilmington, Delaware. Keep up the good work-I love your posts-although I am a little jealous.



im somewhat new to digging yes about two years now. Yes it’s definitely for wil Del that’s right up the street from where I found it! I know I get jealous looking at other peoples posts on here all the time ha ha I feel like I don’t find anything near as nice as other people do on this site But I’m sure we all finBut I’m sure we all feel that way sometimes lol


----------

